# Need a rugged camera!



## Mr.V (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello guys!
I need a rugged camera (mainly waterproof) for heavy outdoors.
Budget wont matter (30k).
Please answer as soon as possible.
Thank you!


----------



## nac (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow!

I think this is the first time someone asking for rugged camera.

*Nikon AW100*: This model is better in almost all the features except aperture size and long shutter speed when comparing with its rivals.

FT3 is better in those two (aperture and long shutter speed) areas, but you have to pay more and get less (sensor size/type, focus range, macro, stereo mic..).


----------



## Mr.V (Jul 18, 2012)

Ty nac! 
Any other opinions please?


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2012)

Actually, there isn't much out there to consider...

There are plenty, but they are not launching 'em in India. Canon D series, Fuji XP series, Olympus tough series...

I don't think there are any other cameras out there better than AW100.

List of rugged cameras, I know (Launched in India). Some/most of them are discontinued...



> Nikon	AW100
> Nikon	S30
> Olympus	TG310
> Olympus	TG810
> ...


----------

